# Netzwerk Speed checken



## gladiator09 (28. Jul 2010)

hi leute!

würde gern ein programm schreiben, das mir berechnet wielang ein client braucht, um eine datei übers netzwerk zu kopieren (also im prinzip ein check wie gut / schlecht der netzwerk speed ist)!

wie kann ich das am besten realisieren?

lg,
alex


----------



## Volvagia (28. Jul 2010)

Du schickst temponäre Daten übers Netzwerk und misst die Zeit.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (28. Jul 2010)

Willst du das nur checken, oder willst du die auch übertragen?
bei ersten sihe oben, ansonsten gucken wieviele byts du pro sekunde ließt und das aufbereiten, wenn du dann noch weißt wieviele bytes es insgesammt sind haste deine info. Je nach netzwerk kann die da Evtl das Url oder File object helfen um die rauszufinden.


----------



## homer65 (28. Jul 2010)

Wobei die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit auch schwanken kann und die Berechnung dann falsch ist.


----------

